# Português de Portugal x Português do Brasil/ Espanhol da Espanha vs. A. Latina



## Turca

No se trata de un juego o de una competencia para ver cuál es el mejor español o el mejor portugués. Simplemente se trata de exponer las diferencias que hay entre los idiomas "madre" de la península Ibérica y cómo en América Latina, en algunos países, les hemos hecho nuestras deformaciones y contribuciones.
Por ejemplo, a mí se me ocurre ahora que los españoles usan verbos compuestos para hablar en pasado:
"Ayer *he salido* con mi socio", "El tren *ha partido* a las 3 hs."
En Argentina, por ejemplo, usamos el pretérito simple: "Ayer *salí *con mi socio" o "El tren *salió* a las 3 hs" (nótese que no usamos el verbo "partir")
¿A ustedes se les ocurre algo más?

Saludos a todos
Turca


----------



## Vanda

Turca,

Temos vários tópicos sobre o assunto. Enquanto o pessoal não aparece com mais comentários, aqui tem bastante para você ir se divertindo. 

Differences in the accents. 
Uso de você em Portugal
Som do x. 
Chiamento. 
Braz/Pt and Eur/Pt

Bem, acho que esses acima já dão para começar.


----------



## Tomby

Creo que en España coincidimos con los ejemplos expuestos. “Ayer he salido con mi socio”  en mi opinión es incorrecto. Me “suena” raro.
Nosotros también decimos “Ayer *salí *con mi socio” o “El tren *salió* a las 3 hs”. En las estaciones y aeropuertos hay unos grandes paneles informativos donde dice “*Salidas*” y “Llegadas”. No obstante, el verbo partir también es correcto según el contexto.

En cuanto al portugués, no soy la persona apropiada para exponer las diferencias entre el portugués americano, africano o europeo dado que no es mi lengua vernácula. Pero ya que estamos en un tema de conjugaciones verbales te diré que la diferencia mayor está con el uso de la _mesóclise_ (avisar-vos-emos) que creo que se usa mas en Portugal que en el Brasil y en la colocación de los pronombres átonos que en Portugal hay tendencia a colocarlos después del verbo [_ênclise_]: “Vende-me o teu carro”.


----------



## luis masci

Si me permiten la opinión, creo que en España los verbos compuestos no son otra cosa que la forma de referirse a un suceso reciente o que todavía no está concluido (me he despertado recién- he comenzado a estudiar portugués) mientras que para un suceso de un tiempo pasado más lejano usan el pretérito indefinido.
En tanto que en Argentina (y en general en toda América) tendemos a usar uno u otro de manera arbitraria. 
No obstante, tengo la impresión de que el español latino y el peninsular tienen entre si menos diferencias que las que se encuentran entre el portugués de Brasil y Portugal. No se si estaré en lo cierto.


----------



## pickypuck

Turca said:
			
		

> No se trata de un juego o de una competencia para ver cuál es el mejor español o el mejor portugués. Simplemente se trata de exponer las diferencias que hay entre los idiomas "madre" de la península Ibérica y cómo en América Latina, en algunos países, les hemos hecho nuestras deformaciones y contribuciones.
> Por ejemplo, a mí se me ocurre ahora que los españoles usan verbos compuestos para hablar en pasado:
> "Ayer *he salido* con mi socio", "El tren *ha partido* a las 3 hs."
> En Argentina, por ejemplo, usamos el pretérito simple: "Ayer *salí *con mi socio" o "El tren *salió* a las 3 hs" (nótese que no usamos el verbo "partir")
> ¿A ustedes se les ocurre algo más?
> 
> Saludos a todos
> Turca


 
No es cierto que los españoles usemos los verbos compuestos para hablar en pasado. A veces sí y a veces no, depende de la frase. Normalmente si hay un complemento circunstancial de tiempo, se prefiere usar una forma no compuesta. También decir que en el norte de España, en Galicia, Asturias y Cantabria, no se utilizan nunca los compuestos para hablar del pasado. Hacer diferencias España - América es peligroso ya que en España no hablamos todos igual, lo mismo que pasa en América.

¡Olé!


----------



## Turca

pickypuck!!! Pues que tengo un amigo en Valencia y él no usa "he partido" e incluso la invasión argentina en esa ciudad está causando tantos estragos que mi amigo usa algunas palabras típicas de los porteños. No estoy generalizando, pero me refería a que en Buenos Aires nunca vas a escuchar a alguien diciendo "He tomado el tren de las 2". Esto es, el español que aprendemos en la escuela es el que vosotros usais, pero...
...terminamos hablando bastante diferente.
Ahora me viene a la memoria la frase española del mundial: A POR ELLOS. Nosostros nunca uniríamos esas dos preposiciones. Diríamos, en todo caso, "VAMOS POR ELLOS".
En lo que sí estoy totalmente de acuerdo es en las diferencias del Portugués de portugal y el de Brasil en el caso de ênclise y mesóclise. También sucede lo mismo con el Presente Continuo, por ejemplo:

Brasil: Estou assistindo à TV.
Portugal: Estou *a assistir* à TV.

De todas formas, soy simplemente una curiosa que vive aprendiendo de la observación y de la comparación. 
Gracias por postear y desasnarme!!!
Analía


----------



## Outsider

Mas também se diz "Estou assistindo à TV" no Sul de Portugal.


----------



## cochagua

¡Hola!
En España, algunas de las diferencias enumeradas también se dan. Es más, dentro de un país tenemos dos normas, una en el norte y una en el sur, y el español de los países latinoámericos de desarrollo a partir de ésta última.
¿Qué diferencias son esas? No sólo hay diferencias gramaticales, en mi opinión, también cómo se dicen las cosas. En el norte somos más secos (o al menos así me lo parece) que la mayoría de los hispanohablantes, tenemos en general menos labia.
En cuánto a las diferencias con el portugués, lo siento, todavía no he tenido el placer de estudiarlo.
SDS


----------



## Cecilio

Diferencias entre el español de España y el de América (a grandes rasgos y en forma de resumen personal):

- La pronunciación de la letra "c" ante "e", "i" y de la letra "z".

- El uso de la forma "vosotros". En Hispanoamérica usan siempre "ustedes".

- El uso de las formas de pasado. En España (al menos en algunas regiones) se usa el pretérito perfecto en casos en que en Hispanoamérica preferirían el indefinido. Ejemplo: España: "Hoy no he ido a la escuela"; América: "Hoy no fui a la escuela".

Yo creo que esas tres características son las que más claramente diferencian al español de ambos lados del Atlántico. En un análisis más detallado entraríamos en cuestiones particulares de determinadas regiones, etc., pero eso sería una tarea muy muy compleja, para expertos en dialectología.


----------



## pickypuck

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Diferencias entre el español de España y el de América (a grandes rasgos y en forma de resumen personal):
> 
> - La pronunciación de la letra "c" ante "e", "i" y de la letra "z".
> 
> - El uso de la forma "vosotros". En Hispanoamérica usan siempre "ustedes".
> 
> - El uso de las formas de pasado. En España (al menos en algunas regiones) se usa el pretérito perfecto en casos en que en Hispanoamérica preferirían el indefinido. Ejemplo: España: "Hoy no he ido a la escuela"; América: "Hoy no fui a la escuela".
> 
> Yo creo que esas tres características son las que más claramente diferencian al español de ambos lados del Atlántico. En un análisis más detallado entraríamos en cuestiones particulares de determinadas regiones, etc., pero eso sería una tarea muy muy compleja, para expertos en dialectología.


 
Sólo estoy de acuerdo con la segunda característica (aunque en Canarias el vosotros tampoco se utilice). La primera y la tercera no se da en muchos millones de personas por lo que hacerlas características no me parece acertado.

¡Olé!


----------



## Cecilio

pickypuck said:
			
		

> Sólo estoy de acuerdo con la segunda característica. La primera y la tercera no se da en muchos millones de personas por lo que hacerlas características no me parece acertado.
> 
> ¡Olé!


Hola. Yo he definido esas tres características "a grandes rasgos". Aplicando un criterio aun más estricto, podríamos decir que ni siquiera la segunda es válida, porque en algunas partes de España (Canarias por ejemplo), también utilizan el ustedes. Lo cual nos deja con un mensaje claro: parece imposible hablar en general de diferencias entre el español de España y el español de América. De todas maneras, de una manera un poco intuitiva, y salvando todas las salvedades y sin olvidar todas las variantes y todos los posibles peros, la lista "de mínimos" que yo propongo no parece del todo descabellada, y puede llegar a ser útil, al menos si por "español de España" entendemos "español estándar de España", si es que eso existe en forma única (se supone que hay más de uno, claro). De todas maneras, parece claro que, por lo que al español respecta, la cuestión planteada inicialmente por Turca no tiene una posible respuesta, o al menos una respuesta simple.

De todas maneras, mi propuesta tripartita puede ser entendida de otra manera también:

El español de España, a diferencia del de América, engloba variantes en las que se cumplen esas tres características (por ejemplo la pronunciación de la "z") o alguna de ellas, mientras que ninguna de las variantes americanas tiene esas características.


----------



## Outsider

Esta página da Wikipedia explica as diferenças entre os dialectos do espanhol.


----------



## pickypuck

Cecilio said:
			
		

> El español de España, a diferencia del de América, engloba variantes en las que se cumplen esas tres características (por ejemplo la pronunciación de la "z") o alguna de ellas, mientras que ninguna de las variantes americanas tiene esas características.


 
Como estaba planteado antes, no, pero ahora lo que has escrito sí que me parece acertado  

¡Olé!


----------



## Alandria

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> No obstante, eu acho que não é deito do acordo falado no começo, mudar o jeito de escriver das pessoas, por quê então não se colocaram de acordo antes desda época da colônia quando ensinaram a sua língua os portugueses. A verdade dá tanta coragem assim ver a sua língua se falar de outro modo? Imaginem pois o caso dos argentinos, eles quase que falam uma língua distinta vejam, eles sim, e mesmo assim todo mundo respeita, até a espanha, pode rir, pode chorar, mas não se mete, e a gente respeitar "tenés vs tienes", eu até adoro o jeito deles e uso muito sim demais, gosto do que fazeram o argentinos, para nada penso que é um insulto à língua, que para os espanhóis sim? nem sei...



Até onde todos nós sabemos, usa-se "tenés" no espanhol argentino por causa da conjugação do "vos", não é uma diferença ortográfica, mas morfológica, como é normal acontecer em todas as línguas. Até onde eu sei, o espanhol é uma língua uniformizada ortograficamente, as duplas grafias são aceites como "brasilero vs brasileño" e são usadas conforme a preferência do país.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Alandria said:


> Até onde todos nós sabemos, usa-se "tenés" no espanhol argentino por causa da conjugação do "vos", não é uma diferença ortográfica, mas morfológica, como é normal acontecer em todas as línguas. Até onde eu sei, o espanhol é uma língua uniformizada ortograficamente, as duplas grafias são aceites como "brasilero vs brasileño" e são usadas conforme a preferência do país.


 
Não não Alandria para a verdadeira conjugação do vos em castelhano se usa: vos tenéis não vos tenés, esse é muito argentino como você diz, do espanho argentino, é só no espanhol de lá onde você poderá ver isto, porque espanhol geral internacional a conjucação certa e a que lhe coloquei acima. E eu prefiro vos tenés hahahaha muito latinoamericano.
 
Nas outras nações da fala castelhana a conjugação do vos também se usa como lhe falei acima, olhe:
 
vos tenéis, vos camináis, vos vivis, vos andasteis, mirasteis, vos comeréis, vos viviréis...
 
Argentino:
Vos tenés, vos caminás, vos vivis, vos andaste, vos miraste, vos comerás, vos vivirás


----------



## Outsider

_Vos*otros* tenéis_ creio que só se diz em Espanha. 
_Vos tenés_ é um regionalismo. Apesar disso, esta conjugação está incluída no conjugador da R.A.E.
Se os órgãos reguladores da língua espanhola conseguem lidar com as variações regionais, porque é que os da língua portuguesa não hão de poder fazer o mesmo?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Se diz também na latinoamérica out, é castelhano, no meu país o ensinam e nun estado o falam como coisa normal deles. O "vos tenés" não o ensinan porque é regionalismo é algo como criar um vosotros em singular por parte dos argentinos.

E não é lidamos com ele (isso soa como que se for uma carga) se não que o respeitamos, aceitamos, e aprendemos conviver com ele (o vos argentino). 

beijos.


----------



## Outsider

De acordo.


----------



## ryba

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Não não Alandria para a verdadeira conjugação do vos em castelhano se usa: vos tenéis não vos tenés, esse é muito argentino como você diz, do espanho argentino, é só no espanhol de lá onde você poderá ver isto, porque espanhol geral internacional a conjucação certa e a que lhe coloquei acima.



Não só na Argentina se fala desse modo, Estefania.  Em Colômbia há uma zona onde também diz-se assim, até se pode ouvir a gente dizer "_Cuando la encontrés, decile que ..._", enquanto na Argentina as formas de voseo em modo subjuntivo se consideram bastante pueblerinas (não sei como se diz em português).

voseo en colombia y en otros países

voseo argentino: formación del subjuntivo e imperativo, el voseo chileno

O exemplo do voseo chileno é muito interessante porque na verdade quase não se escreve, senão se fala. Por isso não existem normas que devam ser seguidas para a linguagem escrita (por exemplo:_ ¡Qué te creís_ / _creíh_ / _creí' / crei_?).

Disculpem os erros que capaz cometi...

Um abraço.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

OLÁ

Ok nao sabia isto que voce falou aí, MINHA VECINHA É COLOMBIANA e nunca falou assim, mas o do voceo em colômbia sabia sim, tanto assim que se você conhece a cançao do Juanes A Dios Le Pido, você poderá ouvir que se usa o vos, mas desse jeito tipo argentino eu nao sei, algo tipo "vos tenés", olhe só escutei lá na Argentina, quém sabe você pode ter razao por que nao!

cumprimentos.


----------



## ryba

Interessa-me muito o assunto. Hice un par de preguntas en este hilo que trata sobre el voseo exclusivamente. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> _Vos*otros* tenéis_ creio que só se diz em Espanha.
> _Vos tenés_ é um regionalismo. Apesar disso, esta conjugação está incluída no conjugador da R.A.E.
> Se os órgãos reguladores da língua espanhola conseguem lidar com as variações regionais, porque é que os da língua portuguesa não hão de poder fazer o mesmo?


Concordo consigo. 
Só queria acrescentar que na Andaluzia (Sul de Espanha), concretamente nas províncias de Sevilha, Cádis e Huelva (fronteiriça com o Algarve) dizem popularmente "*ustedes tenéis*" para o tratamento por "tu".
Vamos lá ver se algum andaluz confirma esta resposta.
Feliz Domingo, 13 de Maio!


----------



## lyruca

mmm...yo creo ke el Español de la peninsula iberica es mas complejo y cuidado.
kisses.


----------



## ryba

lyruca said:


> Mmm... Yo creo ke *que* el español de la Península Ibérica es más complejo y cuidado.
> kisses *besos*.



Eres latina, ¿no?


----------



## Tomby

lyruca said:


> mmm...yo creo ke el Español de la peninsula iberica es mas complejo y cuidado.
> kisses.


Lyruca: Bem-vinda ao fórum WRF!  
Pode dizer-nos a língua que você usou na frase “_mmm...yo creo ke el Español de la peninsula iberica es mas complejo y cuidado. _
_kisses._”?  
Custa muito escrever “_*Yo creo que el español de la Península Ibérica es más complejo y cuidado*_”? _*Beijinhos*_! 
¡Saludos!


P.S. Repare que há muitas pessoas desejam que traduzir um texto ou simplesmente ampliar os conhecimentos de uma língua estrangeira. Espero que não se zangue comigo pela resposta. Obrigado!

*Muito obrigado Ryba!*  
P.S.- Neste momento começa o meu segundo milénio de perguntas e respostas. 
Bem-haja!


----------



## souquemsabess

Bueno, bueno, repito que es la riqueza de tantas expresiones distintas dentro de um mismo idioma, e incluso dentro de un mismo país, que hace com que los idiomas nunca se mueran! A mí no me gusta que se diga que en España se habla español y en las américas se hable el castellano! Aquí en Portugal esa idea está muy inculcada, sabían? Como creo que todavía lo dicen en mi tierra (llevo aquí 25 años!) dejémonos de pendejadas y sigamos con este foro cheverísimo


----------



## MariaTriana

Sí, es que en algunos países Iberoamericanos algunas personas no saben que español y castellano es lo mismo. He tenido la oportunidad de hablar con algunos argentinos, uruguayos, etc., y desconocen esto. A mí me sorprende muchísimo


----------



## Tomby

*Souquemsabess*: No voy a añadir leña al fuego. Unas cosas son los regionalismos y las palabras propias de un territorio de habla española, QUE NO QUIERE DECIR QUE ACTUALMENTE PERTENEZCAN A ESPAÑA, y otra cosa es ser más responsable a la hora de escribir.
¿De qué le sirve, por ejemplo, a un estadounidense que estudie español que yo escriba una frase tipo “_*tb toy dacuerdo ke esta de pm ke nos veamos este finde... kisses*”._?
Yo nunca escribiré “_cheverísimo_” porque no se usa en España. Diré “divertidísimo”, pero respetaré a las personas como tú que usan tal expresión. Otra cosa es emborronar y escribir mal un idioma a sabiendas que lo estás haciendo mal, máxime cuando te registras en un foro lingüista porque se trata de una memez supina.
_Kisses!  _
_TT._


----------



## souquemsabess

Mil perdones, pero creo que hubo un gran malentendido... Lo que quise decir lo dije, y repito, como creo que todavía lo dicen en mi tierra... Por eso los regionalismos y expresiones típicas de cada país. Y por eso también referí que las particulariedades de un mismo idioma (que es el español) en cada uno de los países que lo hablan es lo que hace este idioma más rico (éste y todos los idiomas, claro!) Creo haber sido clara. Saludos


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

ryba said:


> Eres latina, ¿no?


 
Oiga que mala educación, me parece que una persona que escriba así no tiene que ser OBLIGATORIAMENTE LATINOAMERICANA, que creo que fue lo que usted quiso decir ahí no, o sea yo no escribo así, eso es cosa de nuevos que aún no saben que no se debe escibir así en este foro, eso se debe comprender, yo lo comprendo soy nueva, todo ser humano erra señor, o usted me va a decir que nuca escribió así, ja eso si no escribe... QUE RABIA VALE, sepa ahí hermano mío que conosco muchos amigos de España Y EMPLEAN LAS MISMAS ABREVIACIONES QUE ELLA EMPLEÓ Y HASTA MÁS INSULTANTES PARA EL IDIOMA CASTELLANO, Y DEL ORIGEN DE ELLAS NO TENGO IDEA!!!!!!!!  DISCULPEN QUE DESVÍE EL TEMA!

Hombre!

cumpriemtos.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

souquemsabess said:


> Bueno, bueno, repito que es la riqueza de tantas expresiones distintas dentro de um mismo idioma, e incluso dentro de un mismo país, que hace com que los idiomas nunca se mueran! A mí no me gusta que se diga que en España se habla español y en las américas se hable el castellano! Aquí en Portugal esa idea está muy inculcada, sabían? Como creo que todavía lo dicen en mi tierra (llevo aquí 25 años!) dejémonos de pendejadas y sigamos con este foro cheverísimo


 
BIEN VENIDA AL FORO DE WORD REFERENCE!!!! Caramba que gusto una venezolana más por acá, adoré sus expresiones cheverísimas, y sí esas frases aún se dicen por aquí mucho sabe son 100% VENEZOLANAS hehehe...

beijos para você!

cumprimentos


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Tombatossals said:


> *Souquemsabess*: No voy a añadir leña al fuego. Unas cosas son los regionalismos y las palabras propias de un territorio de habla española, QUE NO QUIERE DECIR QUE ACTUALMENTE PERTENEZCAN A ESPAÑA, y otra cosa es ser más responsable a la hora de escribir.
> ¿De qué le sirve, por ejemplo, a un estadounidense que estudie español que yo escriba una frase tipo “_*tb toy dacuerdo ke esta de pm ke nos veamos este finde... kisses*”._?
> Yo nunca escribiré “_cheverísimo_” porque no se usa en España. Diré “divertidísimo”, pero respetaré a las personas como tú que usan tal expresión. Otra cosa es emborronar y escribir mal un idioma a sabiendas que lo estás haciendo mal, máxime cuando te registras en un foro lingüista porque se trata de una memez supina.
> _Kisses!  _
> _TT._


 
BUENAS. hola 

OIGA sabe estoy mucho más que de acuerdo en lo que usted dice, sería una maldad decirle eso a una persona que esté aprendiendo español, porque ya es ponerlo a adivinar no! Pero relaxe señor, oye que insensible, ya veo que nunca le pasó llegar nuevo a un foro...

Y Mire es más que evidente que en España eso de chévere no se use, eso es muy venezolano. Um tiene que ver más la intención de los demás, es también más que obvio que no lo hicieron con maldad.

GENTE DEL FORO QUE TRISTE DE VERDAD...

Yo hallo que las personas que usan las frases de su país son los que tienen mucho orgullo, yo tengo orgullo de mi continente y mi país, que pena que aquí no se admita que se usen los regionalismos de cada país y sólo porque los que no son de ese país lo encuentran insultantes para la lengua.

Déjeme explicarle que a veces también es lindo aprender la cultura de lo demás, (me parece a mí) y dejar que los demás expongan sus ideas; depués las personas pueden pueden preguntarse las palabras y sería más lindo así no! Ya que estando concientes son los regionalismos los que más están predominando en los países en el 2007, aprender un poco de ellos mientras no sean vulgaridades me parece chido, chévere, fino, legal...(bien) porque al usted llegar a esos países no me diga que va a hablar puro formal, hahahaha se van a reír, tiene que relajarse.

Y no es que estemos dados a "escribir el idioma mal" sino es cosa de cada país, yo sé que pasa en españa, dígame ese bendito jolines que dicen lo de León hehehehehe yo lo hallo tan fresco, es más es así que yo hallo estos regionalismos: frescos...

LOS ADORO GENTE!

cumprimentos E BEIJOS


----------



## luis masci

Turca said:


> En Argentina, por ejemplo, usamos el pretérito simple: "Ayer salí con mi socio" o "El tren salió a las 3 hs"


 
¿Quieren que les complique un poco más la cosa? No me extraña que los porteños (argentinos de Buenos Aires) piensen que la deformación del verbo que acompaña al voceo y la utilización del pretérito simple son usados por parte de *todos* los argentinos (para ellos la Argentina empieza y termina en Buenos Aires). 
Si alguna vez hubiesen ido a Santiago del Estero se darían cuenta que no es tan así.
Allí se escuchan los verbos compuestos (me he levantado temprano/el tren ha salido a las 3, etc) y si bien se usa el voceo la mayoría de las veces va acompañado del verbo como se dice con el “tú” ( vos sabes/ vos sales/ vos caminas…etc)


----------



## Tomby

*Souquemsabess*: no tiene que pedir perdón porque usted no me ha ofendido en nada. Todo lo contrario. Simplemente yo he manifestado que una persona que sepa escribir correctamente, que por favor, escriba correctamente.
En mi respuesta puse un ejemplo. Ahora voy a poner otro. Yo entro en este foro PARA APRENDER PORTUGUÉS, y si se tercia, ayudar en lo posible a quien lo necesite. Si un lusoparlante escribe mal, sabiendo que está escribiendo mal, está desvirtuando el motivo de la existencia de este foro. Otra cosa es que cometa errores gramaticales porque nadie nace enseñado.
Tal como he comentado en mi intervención [punto #29], mi respeto hacia los regionalismos, frases hechas utilizadas en la América de habla española, expresiones, etc., las respeto y respetaré totalmente. Yo no soy quien para decir como debe expresarse un chileno o un peruano, por poner un ejemplo. Tampoco soy quien para censurar la conjugación verbal usada en la Argentina. Todo eso es cultura. _Lo ke no s kultura s esto ke stoy skribiendo..._  ... porque volvería loco a cualquier lusoparlante que quisiera aprender español.
Así que apreciada Souquemsabess, no tiene porqué preocuparse de nada. Lo realmente lamentable es que tenga que manifestar su indignación por este tema un forista polaco, con quien me solidarizo, y así lo hize saber en el punto #26.
Pero aún hay otra cosa peor; alguien, que además de estar a favor de algún “_juntaletras_”, parece ser que no sabe escribir ni leer. Supongo que sabrá entender.
Como quiero estar “_relaxado_” doy por concluido este tema por mi parte. 
Souquemsabess, que passe una buena semana. Estoy a su disposición. Lo que hago extensible al resto de los foristas.
TT.


----------



## souquemsabess

Para acabar de una vez por todas con este "frisson" (término francés), quería referir que en Portugal, principalmente entre los adolescentes, es muy utilizado este nuevo "abecedario", en los millones de mensajes móviles que intercambian por día. Aquí cambian mucho las palabras terminadas en -s por la -x. _"Sabex o q fix hoje?"_ _"Ta td fix ctg?". _Lo peor de este pésimo hábito es que ahorran letras y hasta el los exámenes escritos se les olvida que no están escribiendo mensajes! Un drama, diría!

Que yo sepa no existe en este foro (ni en ninguno) alguna regla que obligue a registrarnos con nombre propio o con excelencias ortográficas... Los que viven en Portugal conocen la expresión "sou quem sabes, Maria Alice"... yo simplemente bromeé con la expresión y le di un toque personal, colocándole un -s como firma. Y esto es como el gusto: no se discute. Buenos días!


----------



## souquemsabess

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> BIEN VENIDA AL FORO DE WORD REFERENCE!!!! Caramba que gusto una venezolana más por acá, adoré sus expresiones cheverísimas, y sí esas frases aún se dicen por aquí mucho sabe son 100% VENEZOLANAS hehehe...
> 
> beijos para você!
> 
> cumprimentos


 
Muy buenos días, Estefanía! Muchas gracias por tu bienvenida. La verdad es que es un gusto enorme haber encontrado este sitio!  La verdad es que llevo en Portugal 25 años, pero sigo siendo muy venezolana! Un beso!


Y a todos los foreros, aquí me tienen a sus órdenes! Buenos días!


----------



## _Me Na_

Interesante todo lo que han mencionado, y es cierto, cada país adopta sus formas y regionalismos; basta decir que aquí en México, el uso del "vosotros" ha sido omitido en la enseñanza, dejando sólo "ustedes". Tambien agregar que el "vos" no lo utilizamos, sólo el "tú" (Vos tenés/ Vos teneis/Tu tienes). "Tú" es utilizado para referirnos a la 2da persona en singular. No sabría decir exactamente que tan correcto o no sea, solo que es parte del idioma español con sus debidos regionalismos.

Saludos a todos / Saudaçãos do Mexico


----------



## mjmuak

Tombatossals said:


> Concordo consigo.
> Só queria acrescentar que na Andaluzia (Sul de Espanha), concretamente nas províncias de Sevilha, Cádis e Huelva (fronteiriça com o Algarve) dizem popularmente "*ustedes tenéis*" para o tratamento por "tu".
> Vamos lá ver se algum andaluz confirma esta resposta.
> Feliz Domingo, 13 de Maio!


 
como veo que nadie te ha confirmado tu comentario, lo hago yo 
es cierto que en (parte de) Sevilla, Cádiz y Huelva (Ceuta también??) se dice "ustedes tenéis", jeje, y os cuento una cosilla, me acuerdo de una discusión que tuve con una amiga de Cádiz que estaba muy indignada porque a una amiga suya que estudiaba en Córdoba (donde no se da este fenómeno) le habían quitado puntos en un examen por escribir "ustedes sóis", y ella aseguraba que ésa erala norma de Cádiz y por tanto estaba bien dicho... yo me limité a decirle que cuando hablara, dijese lo que quisiera, pero que no lo escribiera porque era incorrecto, porque por esa regla de tres, según la norma sevillana y de toda Hispanoamérica, la "z" ya no existiría, y ahí vino la bronca...


----------



## Tomby

Gracias por tu respuesta Mjmuak. Es como tú bien dices.
Excepto para los de Castilla la Vieja y regiones castellanas próximas *para todos* es difícil pronunciar bien el español. Bien para los andaluces por problemas de seseo o ceceo y fenómenos como el comentado, bien para los canarios y extremeños pacenses. En Cataluña, Valencia y Baleares exageramos las L, R, O, etc. en castellano, pero tenemos la ventaja de conocer más sonidos, lo cual nos facilita una mejor pronunciación de idiomas como el portugués. Tampoco se libran los madrileños con su laísmo.
En fin, que no nos libramos nadie de la perfecta prosodia.
La expresión escrita es otro cantar porque es cuestión de querer aplicarse en escribir bien, porque por esa regla de tres, podríamos eliminar acentos diacríticos, H mudas o intercaladas, C y Q con sonido de K; B o V (a voluntad del “usuario”). _Idem_ com la G o J. La W por ser extranjera también. Si me apuras también la Y (_llo eskrivo _). Puestos a eliminar también cabría la X (_taksi _) y la C antepuesta a la E e I para los andaluces, canarios, gallegos e hispanoamericanos.
¡Un saludo muy cordial! 

P.D.- Por favor, que nos dejen la Ñ. ¿Cómo adivinaríamos el significado de palabras tales como “cono” u “ordenador”?


----------



## mjmuak

Tombatossals said:


> Gracias por tu respuesta Mjmuak. Es como tú bien dices.
> Excepto para los de Castilla la Vieja y regiones castellanas próximas *para todos* es difícil pronunciar bien el español. Bien para los andaluces por problemas de seseo o ceceo y fenómenos como el comentado, bien para los canarios y extremeños pacenses. En Cataluña, Valencia y Baleares exageramos las L, R, O, etc. en castellano, pero tenemos la ventaja de conocer más sonidos, lo cual nos facilita una mejor pronunciación de idiomas como el portugués. Tampoco se libran los madrileños con su laísmo.


 

el seseo y el ceceo son un problema??!?
si te refieres a que alguien que sesea o cecea tiene más problemas o dificultades a la hora de escribir, sí, de acuerdo, si no te refieres a esto, no veo el problema, como tú bien dices, cada variedad tiene sus carasterísticas propias, vosotros, hablantes de catalán,valenciao y balear, tenéis un acento característico al hablar castellano, y os facilita hablar otras lenguas. sí, pero por ejemplo, los andaluces (o aquellos que aspiramos las "s" tendemos a pronunciar la p-t-k del inglés ( cómo se llaman??) mejor que otros hispanohablantes, porque nuestras p-t-k (precedidas de una "s" son muy parecidas. 

que en castilla se pronuncia mejor el castellano..., es lo justo, nació allí, pero que el resto de sus variedades están igualmente bien pronunciadas, pues también es justo, porque yo me como muchas letras, pero considero que mi espanol/castellano es tan bueno como el de un burgalés (los problemas gramaticales los dejamos a parte que todos los conocemos)


----------



## ryba

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> Oiga que mala educación, me parece que una persona que escriba así no tiene que ser OBLIGATORIAMENTE LATINOAMERICANA, que creo que fue lo que usted quiso decir ahí no, o sea yo no escribo así, eso es cosa de nuevos que aún no saben que no se debe escibir así en este foro, eso se debe comprender, yo lo comprendo soy nueva, todo ser humano erra señor, o usted me va a decir que nuca escribió así, ja eso si no escribe... QUE RABIA VALE, sepa ahí hermano mío que conosco muchos amigos de España Y EMPLEAN LAS MISMAS ABREVIACIONES QUE ELLA EMPLEÓ Y HASTA MÁS INSULTANTES PARA EL IDIOMA CASTELLANO, Y DEL ORIGEN DE ELLAS NO TENGO IDEA!!!!!!!!  DISCULPEN QUE DESVÍE EL TEMA!
> 
> Hombre!
> 
> cumpriemtos.



Huyyy, ¡qué malentendido tan desagradable!

Querida *Estefanía*, no captaste mi ironía, lo que pasa es que *lyruca* seguramente es española y me dió mucha gracia que haya escrito que creía "ke el Español de la peninsula iberica es mas complejo y cuidado." y nos haya mandado "kisses".  ¿No ves el humor de situación? No me pongo en contra de nadie, pero pensaba que me hice claro en mi comentario.

Por si aún no queda claro, YO no comparto con lo del español peninsular ser más cuidado o complejo, *todo depende del registro*, a ver qué pasa si tomamos lo que diga un español inculto y lo comparamos con el lenguaje de García Márquez...

Lean esto.

Si no quieren registrarse, pueden acceder el mismo artículo acá:

_El colombiano complicado_



> En esta búsqueda de descomplicar el colombiano habría muchísimas sorpresas, porque aquí hay tantos acentos y modos como los que se pueden hallar en España, desde el caribe al norteño, pasando por el de los cachacos bogotanos y el de los de la costa pacífica...


Y no nos olvidemos que Colombia es sólo uno de los países hispanos.

Si te hubieras fijado en lo que escribo por estos foros, habrías notado que soy un gran fan de las variantes americanas del español.

Ah, y ,  *lyruca*, no te tomes a mal mi sarcasmo.

Un abrazote.


----------



## Kevinr

Hola sólo quisiera comentar que la palabra "chevere" se usa también bastante en Perú.


----------



## bap38

Cuales palabras en espanol se parecen con palabras portuguesas o palabras en portugues que se parecen a palabras en espanol por la pronunciacion o escrita, pero la verdad es que son totalmente distintas?


----------



## KHALIFAH

bap38 said:


> Cuales palabras en espanol se parecen con palabras portuguesas o palabras en portugues que se parecen a palabras en espanol por la pronunciacion o escrita, pero la verdad es que son totalmente distintas?


 
Hola

Hay muchas palabras, pero aquí te doy algunos ejemplos:

*Largo*: en Portugués es lo que en Español es *ancho,* o sea lo contrario.
*Exquisito*: en Español es algo delicioso, delicado, elaborado, etc., en Portugués, como bien lo sabes, es algo raro, extraño, pero en sentido negativo
*Oficina*: en Español es el lugar de trabajo, en Portugués es el taller (local onde são reparados os carros)
*Escritorio*: en Español es un mueble tipo mesa para escribir. En Portugués corresponde a la oficina (local de trabalho)
*Talher*: em Espanhol corresponde a la _*oficina*_ en portugués.

Saludo


----------



## Muito obrigado

Faça uma pesquisa em GOOGLE com *"falsos amigos" português espanhol* selecionando o idioma *português*. Mesmo se eu tivesse  vontade de fazer isto por você, como faz pouco tempo que ando por aqui não consigo inserir links. Boa sorte!


bap38 said:


> Cuales [...] ?


----------



## Carfer

Veja aqui:

http://ec.europa.eu/translation/bulletins/folha/folha23_lista_pt-es.pdf
http://ec.europa.eu/translation/bulletins/puntoycoma/100/pyc10023_es.htm

Há até falsos amigos que dão para fazer trocadilhos interessantes (_secretária_, _escritorio_ em espanhol que por sua vez significa _oficina_ em português, que em espanhol é _taller_, ou seja _talher_ para nós, que por sua vez é _cubierto_ em espanhol).

A uma das minhas primas espanholas (que não fala português) e para grande confusão dela, dizia eu um destes dias que em Portugal há secretárias de duas e de quatro pernas!!

Também há uma outra espécie de falsos amigos, não menos susceptível de criar confusões e que resultam da pronúncia. Aconteceu-me numa aula o professor perguntar-nos o que significava '_vacante_' (_vaga_, no sentido de lugar por preencher). Respondi muito lampeiro que era uma adoradora de Baco, no que fui logo firmemente apoiado por uma colega com formação clássica. Acabámos por ser acusados de perversos, mas a verdade é que tinhamos ouvido, correctamente, '_bacante_'.

E já que estou em maré de contar histórias, conheço uma, que me foi garantido ser verdadeira sem que tenha razões para duvidar, a respeito duma funcionária duma grande empresa portuguesa associada a uma outra grande empresa espanhola que, necessitando duma folha de cálculo, não esteve com meias medidas. Ligou para a sede em Madrid e, no seu melhor portunhol, disse: _'Mira, te ligo porque necesito una folla!'._ Ficou muito confundida com as gargalhadas que ouvia do outro lado da linha. Pudera!


----------



## rivera

Todo o mundo fala bem,mas cada qual,ao seu jeito


----------



## rivera

Cierto.En muchas zonas de Andalucia,el "tu" se sustituye por el "usted",incluso entre padres e hijos,como ocurre en Latino-America.Cierto tambien que estos tratamientos de "usted" van quedando en desuso y las nuevas generaciones apenas lo emplean.


----------



## RIAADVD

Vamos a ver, he leído todas y cada una de sus respuestas y a la final: ¡Nadie ha aportado casi nada al portugués! Todo el mundo está discutiendo las diferencias en el castellano; pues bien, yo voy a escribir en portugués a ver si la cosa cambia.

O português europeu é muito diferente do brasileiro. Desde meu ponto de vista, o castelhano é uma língua que é mas compreensível seja qual for o país a onde um vá; não sei porque, mas quando aprendi português, o fiz numa casa portuguêsa (Clube).  Meu domínio do idioma é muito considerável se permitem-me dizê-lo, mas… Quando fale com uns brasileiros em argentina o ano passado, bom… Entendi todo o que eles me diziam, mas eles só entenderam a metade. Por que passa isto?


----------



## Lorena993

Eu penso que a diferença está, sobretudo, no acento, ou sotaque. Eu não tenho nenhum problema para comunicar-me através da escrita com os portugueses e, muito menos para ler livros de autores portugueses, já li vários, inclusive escritos há séculos atrás e muito poucas coisas me causam estranhamento. Quando isso acontece, quase sempre, o contexto me salva.

Agora, o mesmo não acontece com relação à língua falada. Acho que aí sim o português de Portugal e o do Brasil se distinguem muito, não sei se a forma de os portugueses falarem as vogais, não conheço os termos corretos para falar sobre isso, só posso falar mesmo pela minha sensação. E também é claro que, para os portugueses é mais fácil entender os brasileiros do que o contrário. Acho que tem a ver com a nossa "preguiça fonética". Não me mal interpretem, por favor, não digo desmerecendo a nossa forma de falar. É uma brincadeira que eu sempre faço, eu digo que, entre todos os países que falam línguas latinas, os brasileiros são os mais 'preguiçosos', pois tenho a impressão que somos os que falam mais devagar e isso pode ser um dos motivos para que não nos entendamos com tanta facilidade.


----------



## alFarrob

Outsider said:


> Mas também se diz "Estou assistindo à TV" no Sul de Portugal.



Usar o gerúndio usamos, sim, no sul de Portugal. Assistir à televisão é que não 
No Algarve, na linguagem falada, até temos o gerúndio pessoal. 

"Em vendem isso na televisão nunca mais querem outra coisa" por exemplo.


----------



## anaczz

Não sei se é uma questão de ritmo ou velocidade, penso que seja mais pela pronúncia, principalmente pela quase omissão das vogais por alguns falantes de Portugal. Nunca tive grande dificuldade em entender os portugueses mas às vezes é complicado. Sou casada com um português e, às vezes ainda tenho alguma dificuldade em entender certas frases ou palavras que ele diz, se não estivermos frente a frente. Mas noto que ele também tem a mesma dificuldade. 
Não conheço nada acadêmico nessa área, mas penso que quando ouvimos nossa língua materna, particularmente nosso dialeto, não precisamos ouvir completamente as palavras, deve ocorrer um processo semelhante ao que ocorre na leitura. Reconhecemos as palavras pelo seu "desenho" geral que, no caso da palavra falada, inclui a entonação os acentos, etc. Algumas dessas características são muito diferentes entre o português do Brasil e o de Portugal, o que torna mais difícil o reconhecimento das palavras. Por que os portugueses entendem melhor a vertente brasileira? Acho que, além do maior contato dos portugueses com essa variante através da televisão, teatro, etc., o português falado no Brasil é mais fiel à forma como são escritas as palavras, pronunciamos todas as sílabas e vogais e a escrita é comum às duas variantes, com poucas exceções.
por exemplo: "para a pele" um português pode dizer "p'â pel" e um brasileiro "para a peli" ou "prá peli"
A frase que sempre me causou dificuldade em entender, à primeira, em Portugal, foi "Dá-me lume". Além de ser uma frase que não usamos no Brasil, a pronúncia lisboeta assemelha-se a "dami lumi" e, ao ouvi-la, dificilmente consigo associá-la a  algo que se entenda, mesmo depois de tantos anos em Portugal.
Quanto à questão de RIAADVD, certamente, aprendendo o português como segunda língua, você reproduz os sons que escuta da forma mais aproximada possível, mas sempre há limitações, pois nossos ouvidos estão treinados para reconhecer os sons da nossa própria língua e, muitas vezes escapam certas nuances da pronúncia que não somos capazes de diferenciar e nem de reproduzir (por isso os sotaques). Bem, se temos alguma dificuldade em entender a pronúncia de Portugal, essa dificuldade aumenta com a pronúncia aproximada com que um falante de outra língua realiza a pronúncia portuguesa.
Quanto à uniformidade do espanhol em suas diversas variantes, tenho uma facilidade muito maior entender um argentino falando fluentemente do que um espanhol ou um mexicano. Aliás, tenho uma amiga espanhola que, durante uma longa estadia nos Estados Unidos, travou amizade com alguns mexicanos. Ela e as amigas espanholas só conseguiam conversar bem com os amigos mexicanos em inglês, pois ambos os lados tinham grande dificuldade em entender os respectivos "espanhóis".


----------



## alFarrob

A nível fonético, não é apenas o estarmos mais habituados a ouvir os brasileiros que nos faz ter menos dificuldades. Quase todo o estrangeiro que tente aprender português tem muito mais facilidade com o português do Brasil que com o português de Portugal. 

Mesmo em Portugal, não tanto hoje em dia porque existe mais movimento das pessoas, mais contacto com outras regiões, mas eu testemunhei muitas vezes, pessoas criadas no norte ficarem embasbacadas ao ouvir algarvios como eu falarem. Comer vogais, comer sílabas inteiras, e sobretudo não estabelecer hiatos de separação das palavras. É tudo de seguida.


----------



## anaczz

Pois, penso que é esse "tudo de seguida" e a falta de certos sons, que às vezes passa a impressão de que estão a falar muito rápido. Na primeira vez em que ouvi o crioulo caboverdiano (de Santiago) também tive a impressão de que era um português falado a uma velocidade espantosa. Depois que fui a Cabo Verde e tive maior contato com a língua, percebi que essa impressão era pela "falta" de algumas terminações e sílabas, relativamente ao português, que causava a impressão de "velocidade" da fala.


----------



## RIAADVD

anaczz said:


> Quanto à questão de RIAADVD, certamente, aprendendo o português como segunda língua, você reproduz os sons que escuta da forma mais aproximada possível, mas sempre há limitações, pois nossos ouvidos estão treinados para reconhecer os sons da nossa própria língua e, muitas vezes escapam certas nuances da pronúncia que não somos capazes de diferenciar e nem de reproduzir (por isso os sotaques). Bem, se temos alguma dificuldade em entender a pronúncia de Portugal, essa dificuldade aumenta com a pronúncia aproximada com que um falante de outra língua realiza a pronúncia portuguesa.
> 
> Quanto à uniformidade do espanhol em suas diversas variantes, tenho uma facilidade muito maior entender um argentino falando fluentemente do que um espanhol ou um mexicano. Aliás, tenho uma amiga espanhola que, durante uma longa estadia nos Estados Unidos, travou amizade com alguns mexicanos. Ela e as amigas espanholas só conseguiam conversar bem com os amigos mexicanos em inglês, pois ambos os lados tinham grande dificuldade em entender os respectivos "espanhóis".



Não te rias, mas em realidade foi a terça lingua . Acho que estou a entender um pouco mas o que me estás a dizer, sento que às vezes tento pronunciar várias vogais que muitos portugueses não dizem, minha professora me comentou que a nós se nos ensina a linguagem padrão de Lisboa e por isso não soa igual ao do resto do continente.

Em quanto ao outro, parece-me  algo estranho. Eu jamais tive problemas a entender a um espanhol ou algum falante de outro país. As séries, filmes e espectáculos em castelhano de outros países, nunca são subtituladas (Ou dobradas); mas esse não foi o caso de "Morangos com Açúcar" em Brasil.


----------



## anaczz

Eu não estava no Brasil quando essa série foi retransmitida aqui e, provavelmente, se estivesse, não assistiria, assim como nunca a vi em Portugal. Mas tenho minhas teorias para essa legendagem.  
Penso que o pouco contato que temos com o português peninsular atual faz com que a única referência dessa variante seja a literatura portuguesa e, mesmo com essa, a maioria dos brasileiros só teve contato mais estreito, se é que teve, com a literatura do século 19 ou anterior, que é o que estudamos na escola (Camilo Castelo Branco, Eça de Queiroz, Camões, etc.). Portanto, a priori, associamos o falar português a coisas antigas e não a uma variante atual do português.
As redes de televisão, particularmente a Globo e a SIC, vêm tentando, há tempos, "convencer" o público brasileiro a aceitar e acostumar-se aos atores portugueses, provavelmente para que haja maior intercâmbio (venda) dos produtos televisivos entre os dois países. Nesse processo, trouxeram vários atores portugueses (de preferência jovens e bonitos, como o Ricardo Pereira, a Maria João Bastos, a Joana Solnado) para atuarem em novelas brasileiras. No entanto, o Ricardo, por exemplo, foi obrigado a "abrasileirar" o seu falar, pois, provavelmente, concluíram que o público brasileiro não o identificaria como um galã jovem se ele mantivesse intacto seu sotaque lusitano. O mesmo deve ter motivado as legendas em Morangos com Açúcar que se dirige a uma faixa ainda mais jovem da população e que, suponho, teria imensa dificuldade em identificar-se com jovens portugueses falando um português "antigo", isso sem falar das gírias e modos de expressão próprios dos jovens que nem sequer são conhecidos aqui.

Diga-se de passagem, já respondemos aqui no fórum muitas questões a respeito dos textos de séries e filmes brasileiros que usam, não o linguajar "neutro" da TV, mas uma linguagem realmente do dia a dia, seja das cidades ou das favelas


----------



## jandroruiz

Turca said:


> No se trata de un juego o de una competencia para ver cuál es el mejor español o el mejor portugués. Simplemente se trata de exponer las diferencias que hay entre los idiomas "madre" de la península Ibérica y cómo en América Latina, en algunos países, les hemos hecho nuestras deformaciones y contribuciones.
> Por ejemplo, a mí se me ocurre ahora que los españoles usan verbos compuestos para hablar en pasado:
> "Ayer *he salido* con mi socio", "El tren *ha partido* a las 3 hs."
> En Argentina, por ejemplo, usamos el pretérito simple: "Ayer *salí *con mi socio" o "El tren *salió* a las 3 hs" (nótese que no usamos el verbo "partir")
> ¿A ustedes se les ocurre algo más?
> 
> Saludos a todos
> Turca



En España no se usa mucho "partir" en el significado de "salir de viaje", suena un poco arcaico. Distinguimos entre el pretérito perfecto simple y el compuesto, que tienen usos diferentes: "Ayer salí con mi socio", "Esta mañana he ido al banco". El simple es para acciones terminadas en un tiempo terminado y el compuesto es para acciones terminadas en un tiempo que no ha terminado. 

Otra diferencia es que en el castellano rioplatense (Argentina y Uruguay) es el empleo del "vos" y "ustedes" en vez de "tú" y "vosotros". "Vos" no lo usamos nunca, es propio de la Edad Media y Edad Moderna, se usa "usted", pero con personas mayores, un médico, un juez...gente a la que hay que dar un trato de respeto o autoridad. En el resto de los casos, "tú". Lo mismo se puede decir de "ustedes", para cuando se quiere dar un trato de respeto o autoridad, para lo demás "vosotros". Al uso de "vos" se acompaña una forma del verbo diferente ("sos", en vez de "eres" o "tenés" en vez de "tienes").


----------

